# OPI Touring America Collection (Fall 2011)



## Aprill (Jul 29, 2011)

I figured I would share from my site!  Enjoy!!​


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 29, 2011)

Very nice!! Thank you!

The names are a little hard to read, but I love the "I brake..." one.


----------



## angels41105 (Jul 29, 2011)

Ugh stop me, more melon shades. I heart my melon/ peachy colors.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very nice!! Thank you!
> 
> The names are a little hard to read, but I love the "I brake..." one.



You are welcome.

It's called I brake for Manicures.

I only had intentions on posting a general image here, and not all 12.

Have a great day!


----------



## janetgriselle (Jul 29, 2011)

I like "Honk if you love Opi!" but the whole collection looks awesome.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I figured I would share from my site!  Enjoy!!​



I have yet to pick up my order for these but I already can see that at least half can be duped with Sinful Colors polishes.


----------



## tangerinex3 (Jul 29, 2011)

I brake for manicures is a lovely color!


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting April! I love the colors! My favorite is Are We There Yet.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *tangerinex3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I brake for manicures is a lovely color!


 It is. It's such a pretty charcoal color

I also like My Address is Hollywood. It's such a classy pink color.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Aug 1, 2011)

I love the "My Address is Hollywood" shade!  Gorg!


----------

